
How a high roller took millions off three Atlantic City casinos without cheating - voodoochilo
http://boingboing.net/2012/03/30/how-a-high-roller-took-million.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+boingboing%2FiBag+%28Boing+Boing%29
======
rorrr
It's still not clear how he did it. According to the full article at
theatlantic.com, his odds were close to 50/50, but still against him. It's
pretty lucky that he won so much in 3 separate cases.

